# New Custom 8x3x2.5' Enclosure ***Updated***



## DMBizeau (Aug 7, 2010)

Building some new enclosures for my guys and took some pics to show our progress. The frame is made from split 2x6's, the top and bottom are plywood and the sides, front and back are 1/4" premium plywood that was on sale and looks great plus it saves some weight. I am going to stain the outside and paint the inside with drylok i had tinted brown. Here is what we have done so far. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: New 8x3x2.5' Enclosure*

Looking good so far man! Keep us posted.


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of the enclosure almost competed along with the base we made. Just need to get my track to arrive and to put the finish trim on the opening.


----------

